# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  حق بازگشت و ادامه تحصیل در رشته انصرافی..

## Sirbigwig1998

من تو پیام نور مدیریت صنعتی ثبت نام کرده بودم برا حفظ سربازی بعد الان دیدم تو دفترچه راهنمای کنکور اینو نوشته

دانشجوياني كه انصراف ميدهند، حق بازگشت و ادامه تحصيل در رشتة قبلي خود را ندارند.

یعنی من نمیتونم تو دانشگاه دولتی مدیریت صنعتی بخونم دیگه؟ یا فقط مخصوص همون دانشگاهی هست کهرازش انصراف دادم لطفا کمک کنید چون هدفم مدیریت صنعتی شیراز بود پارساا با بد شانسی و اختلاف سه نفر قبول نشدم

----------


## _Amirhosein_

> من تو پیام نور مدیریت صنعتی ثبت نام کرده بودم برا حفظ سربازی بعد الان دیدم تو دفترچه راهنمای کنکور اینو نوشته
> 
> دانشجوياني كه انصراف ميدهند، حق بازگشت و ادامه تحصيل در رشتة قبلي خود را ندارند.
> 
> یعنی من نمیتونم تو دانشگاه دولتی مدیریت صنعتی بخونم دیگه؟ یا فقط مخصوص همون دانشگاهی هست کهرازش انصراف دادم لطفا کمک کنید چون هدفم مدیریت صنعتی شیراز بود پارساا با بد شانسی و اختلاف سه نفر قبول نشدم


سلام
منظورش اینه که اگه از یه رشته در یک دانشگاهی انصراف دادین دوباره نمیتونین برگردین همون رشته در همون دانشگاه
البته فکر با دوباره کنکور دادن بشه رفت خوند دوباره
ولی اگه پیام نور هستین نیازی نیست انصراف بدین الان ، میتونین بعد قبولی هم انصراف بدین

----------

